# Wyndham Bonnet Creek, Orlando FL, 2 BR deluxe April 29 to May 6



## Normita (Mar 16, 2016)

Enjoy spring at this beautiful non-Disney timeshare located inside the grounds of Disney World. Checkin is Friday April 29, 2016 (4:00 p.m.) and checkout is Friday May 6 (10:00 a.m.) Minutes from the theme parks, there is regularly scheduled round-trip bus service throughout the day (for a fee). Watch the nightly fireworks at Epcot Center from the resort.

The resort has 5 outdoor swimming pools, 2 Lazy Rivers, 9 outdoor hot tubs, miniature golf, 3 games rooms, 2 exercise equipment areas, 3 BBQ areas, and a beach volleyball court.

The unit is about 1200 s.f. in area with full kitchen, washer and dryer in suite, whirlpool tub and balcony. It can sleep up to 8 people.

Cost is $700 for the week. *No other dates are available. *


----------



## Normita (Mar 27, 2016)

Several inquiries, but still available.  All reasonable offers will be acknowledged.


----------



## jimtill (Mar 28, 2016)

I may be interested.  Are there any additional resort fee?


----------



## Normita (Mar 29, 2016)

*Bonnet Creek April 29 to May 6*

There are no other fees payable, unless you buy something or rent something from the resort.


----------



## Normita (Mar 31, 2016)

Price for this rental has been reduced to $650


----------



## Normita (Apr 7, 2016)

*Wyndham Bonnet Creek April 29-May 6*

This unit is no longer available.


----------

